# Synchro des contacts...



## amaurysme (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'espère ne pas faire doublon.
Je vois sur le forum pas mal de problèmes de synchro mais ce qui m'embète moi, c'est la synchro des contacts qui ne fonctionne pas.
Je ne sais pas si le calendrier marche mais a vrai dire je ne m'en sert pas.
Quelqu'un a -t- il le même problème et donc une solution ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Octobre 2010)

De quelle type de synchro tu parles en mode OTA ou en mode filaire ( USB) ?


----------



## amaurysme (6 Octobre 2010)

Oui désolé, pas clair...
OTA via MobileMe


----------



## lhallier (28 Septembre 2011)

Même pb:
Du même sujet, quand je synchronise certains groupes de mon Carnet d adresses je ne retrouve pas sur l iPad la même composition des groupes. J ai même dans un groupe des noms qui ont été supprimés de l ordi?
J ai re initialisé c est pareil?


----------



## astroclef (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème. Toutes les synchronisations se font bien (ical, iphoto, appli) sauf le transfert des contacts du macbook pro vers l'iPad.
si je cré un contact sur l'iPad, il se synchronise avec le mac ; si je supprime ce contact sur le mac, la synchro le supprime sur l'iPad (normal) ; les contacts d'hotmail s'importent bien sur l'iPad ; mais les contacts du carnet d'adresse du mac ne passent pas... je ne comprends pas :-(
J'ai vu ce message, justement en cherchant si quelqu'un a le même problème et s'il y a une solution...
J'ai tenté cette synchro par USB (et par iCloud mais c'était pire)
j'ai tenté de réinitialiser l'iPad, ça n'a pas résolu le pb :hein:

Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre idée ?


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

idem chez moi, impossible de synchroniser les contacts...

J'en ai dans mon carnet d'adresse sur mon mac, j'ai activé iCloud, mais rien. Pourtant les mails etc marchent!... :s étrange


----------



## bernie14 (11 Décembre 2011)

astroclef a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème. Toutes les synchronisations se font bien (ical, iphoto, appli) sauf le transfert des contacts du macbook pro vers l'iPad.
> si je cré un contact sur l'iPad, il se synchronise avec le mac ; si je supprime ce contact sur le mac, la synchro le supprime sur l'iPad (normal) ; les contacts d'hotmail s'importent bien sur l'iPad ; mais les contacts du carnet d'adresse du mac ne passent pas... je ne comprends pas :-(
> ...



Pour info (désolé de ne pas apporter de solution), 
la synchro automatique  iMac, macbook, iPad  avec LION 10.7.2 c'est traduite par une inflation considérable du carnet d'adresse avec de très nombreux doublons que je ne sais pas supprimer, je surveille votre question espérant une contribution a ce problème de synchro anarchique.


----------

